# Exposure Problem Photo emultion breaking down



## manwithatan (May 16, 2014)

Hi

I have just started printing. I am having Exposure problems. The main problem is the photo emultion is breaking down when I wash out. But none of my image is washing out

I am using the following. Epson WF printer, 1000 watt light

1 only have 1 foam and a sheet of glass the same size as the print area of my screen. I am washing out using a power washer.

My light is 19" from my screen aprox 14" x 19" print area and I am exposing for 15 minutes.

I tried one exposure at 20 minutes. This made the image look a yellow colour.

Is the fact my glass is not large enugh and I only have one foam causing the problem?

Has the photo emoultion not dried correctly?

Is my power washer to powerfull? I found out last night it reclaims screens with ease. It only has two settings off or bloody powerfull. Is this and issue?

I also need to print on cotton bags but do not hae a base small enough. I guess i need to get one cut to size as the bag will not print if I just place on a standard T shirt base?

Thank you in advance this forum has been amazing. My set up is all DIY and starting to look good. Exposures going bad is frustrating on the long dark nights i am working.


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

If your power washer is 1500 psi or less, it should work fine for washing out exposed screens.

Make sure if you're using a diazo emulsion that you mixed in the diazo powder and mixed the emulsion properly. 

The way to check your exposure times is get a test transparency from your emulsion supplier (it has various halftones and gradients on it) and try burning test screens at various times and distances.

Also make sure your printer is printing a pure black ink. If you hold up your transparency and you can see light coming through the black ink, your printer is not printing pure black.


----------

